# Galaxy 3 10.1" vs. Fire HDX 8.9



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just looking for a little help deciding between the two. I have an original Fire 7" and am looking for a larger screen.  Originally I wanted a Fire HDX 8.9.  While shopping today hubby spotted a Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 on sale for $275 with  no sales tax.  He is getting what ever I choose for my Christmas gift.  He thinks I would enjoy my magazines even more with the larger screen.  ( A larger screen for magazines and videos is the reason I am upgrading).  I have several concerns because I have only had a Kindle 1 and then the original Fire.  (Of course I also have a computer and an android phone).  I would really like to know if the Kindle app will allow me to obtain and view magazines as easily as the Fire. I love reading books on my Fire, is it comparable on the Galaxy?  Also is purchasing books and magazines as fast and easy as with the Fire?  I love my current Fire and dealing with Amazon.  I would not even consider replacing it if I did not want a bigger screen.  What do you all think of the Samsung Galaxy Tab3 10.1" compared to the new Kindle Fire HDX 8.9.  Like I said I like dealing with Amazon and am a bit concerned about having another brand of tablet.  But I do like the idea of a bigger screen.  Help....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can put the kindle app on a non kindle tablet easily.

You can put the appstore app on as well, and get apps from Amazon. You'll also be able to get apps from elsewhere more easily.

Best thing to do is look at the specs of both and see which has what you want.  Compare weight, overall size, accessories availability, features, etc.

Amazon probably has a superior return policy -- you actually have until Jan 31 next year to return anything bought between now and the end of the year.

If you stalk Amazon over the next week or so you might see a sale. But it will be limited time for sure.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Being a GALAXY person, naturally I'd say the Galaxy. As Ann stated, you can use the Kindle app for books, the Appstore for apps, comes with Google Playstore, and has an SD slot for more memory to hold any movies, music etc without using the internal memory. I have 4 samsungs in use always, a Player 5.0, PLayer 4.2 which resides in purse always, a Tab 7 PLus, and a Note 10.1. They all have the kindle app and amazon appstore on them. I use my computer to purchase books and apps, and then use Manage your Kindle to send whatever I want to each device. More choices using Galaxy than to be tied into Amazon only, with much less memory. If you have an android phone, than you are familiar with the Android system. As always, your choice entirely.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like you are happy in the Amazon ecosystem, which is an argument for the Fire. But I agree that larger is better for magazines, I read them on a 9.7 inch ipad screen and don't consider that too big.

Amazon has a slightly more limited universe of apps than the full Android market, but unless you want something specialized, you probably won't notice.

I have a good friend who loves his seven inch galaxy tablet, and I love my galaxy S4 phone, so Samsung certainly makes good products. Either that or the Fire should be excellent.

I have some software with maps for my ipad, and really like using my ipad as a GPS with a huge screen! Assuming the samsung has GPS, and that appeals to you, it may be a factor. Fire doesn't have GPS.

Looking in from the outside, I suspect the key issues for you are the comfort of the familiar Amazon ecosystem (but an adjustment to regular Android shouldn't be hard) vs. the slightly larger size of the Samsung screen. Just a choice you have to/get to make! My prediction is you'll be happy either way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had no specific knowledge of the galaxy, but this review isn't inspiring.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422712,00.asp


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

First thank you all for taking the time to help me.  Tabatha it is good to hear from someone that has experience with Galaxy.  I am concerned about the use of Amazon Prime with the Galaxy Tab 3.  I read in one review that streaming Prime videos is impossible.  Is that true?  It is nice to look at and the large screen is great.  Claw...I too have seen several reviews of the Galaxy Tab3 that give me pause.  On the other hand the reviews I see about the Fire HDX 8.9 are mostly glowing...even to the point of calling it an "Ipad Air Killer".  I am one of "those people" who have issues with Apple, but maybe if I want a bigger screen an Ipad is the way to go.  Decisions, decisions...how lucky am I to have Santa bring me a new tablet??  Just want to make sure I pick the right one.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: Amazon Prime.

The first thing to understand is that it's a paid membership where the primary benefit is expedited shipping at no cost.  So you don't have to find extra things to fill up your cart to get free super saver -- you can get most Amazon sold stuff within 2 day without paying extra.  

Over the years they've added some extras.  For example, using a kindle you can borrow one book a month from their Kindle Owner's Lending Library. I think you have to have an actual kindle to do this; the app on another device won't let you. Once you've borrowed the book, though, you can read it on other devices I believe.  There's a decent selection but they are mostly NOT current best sellers.

When they introduced the Fire line, they added free streaming of selected videos in the Amazon video store.  It's not every video, but ones in the program are marked 'prime'.  You can stream them via wifi but can't watch off line. With the HDX, though, they introduced the ability to download a 'Prime' video so they can be watched off line.  It's like a very short term video rental and there is a limit to how many you can download at one time.  You MUST have a Fire for this to work -- won't work on TiVo or other tablets even if you're a Prime member.

I've not heard anyone in person who didn't like their Galaxy devices -- most though have the smalller tablets or phones.  I've not seen one of the larger ones in person.

The HDX7 is really very good -- I'd say it's better than my HD8.9. It's my current go to device.  The 8.9 HDX is the same only bigger -- also an extra camera if that matters to you.  Either is absolutely plenty big enough to watch videos if you're just one person.  The HDX models also have the ability to send the video to a compatible device -- so if your TV has the right hardware or you buy a box that hooks it to your network somehow.  I've not tested it myself, but if your home network is reasonably fast, that would be a way to share a video with a larger group. Including a video you're getting as a Prime benefit.

iPad is a nice device. . . . my son has a 1st gen one that just about does what he needs it for, but it is getting a bit long in the tooth and newer apps often won't run on it. So he's looking to upgrade it. There are things he uses it for at the theatre he manages that he can't do with any android tablet. A matter of apps.  He also has a FireHD which he uses for games and videos and books. If there are 'paid' apps that you've got for Fire, be aware they should work just fine on another android device -- you wouldn't have to repurchase them -- but will NOT work on an iPad.  You'll have to re-purchase them for the iOS.  It's possible, but not really very likely, they won't exist for the iOS. Still, if it's something you just have to have, you'd want to check first that you can get it if you're switching 'ecosystems'.

You can't buy stuff from Google Play on the Fire.
You CAN buy from the Amazon app store from any other android device, as well as from Google Play.
There are third party stores like GetJar or (better reputation) 1Mobile which will be available to both as long as you enable purchases from 'unknown' sites.
Sometimes there are slightly different versions of the same app -- developers will optimize for screen size and/or resolution.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing to add, if you are also considering an iPad is that you can watch Prime Videos on the iPad.  There's an app for that!

I read magazines on my Fire, and they are great on the 8.9.  Plus you can check  magazines out of the library.

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, as regards iPad vs android tablet -- the iPad screen is slightly more square.  It has to do with the length/width ratio.  On most android tablets it's a little taller and thinner which is good in landscape mode -- where it's wider and squatter -- for videos in high def.  The iPad rectangle has more the ratio of a piece of paper so, generally, renders PDF's formatted for a standard sized sheet more true to scale and slightly larger.  It's a better 'fit to screen' than on an android tablet, I've found.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. Since I intend to use the device primarily for media consumption I think I will go with the Fire HDX 8.9 for now.  If I am not satisfied I can return it.  Of course now to choose a cover...LOL.  There seems to be differing opinions about them too.


----------

